#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Back To The Future

## psi-bot

Hey People Look At This :- Hadron Collider Suffers Another Setback As Bird Dropping Bread Causes Machine To Overheat | World News | Sky News


scientific community to speculate, in all seriousness, that the machine is sabotaging itself - from the future. :EEK!: 


SO IN ESSENCE THEY ARE IMPLYING IT COULD BE USED FOR TIME TRAVEL
NOW THATS A WOW MOMENT LMFAO

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Einstein believed it was possible, and i am sure the scientists know, as they have probably attempted it, but won't admit. I know a few people I would like to send back to the stone age. I have to say that is one huge machine!

----------


## psi-bot

The original reason for the L.H.C. I personally think was a smoke screen just to keep norm peeps happy. Or it has more than a singular reason for there modus operandi, my idea only tho no credible evidence to back up my hypothesis.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It is the rub, you know it and I know it, but no one will own up to it.

----------


## Thetalpha

> Einstein believed it was possible, and i am sure the scientists know, as they have probably attempted it, but won't admit. I know a few people I would like to send back to the stone age. I have to say that is one huge machine!


Not really. Einstein disproved it himself with his general theory of relativity. This can be compared with the vector equation of euclidic space:



Where R is the Ricci curvature scalar, Rμν is the Ricci tensor, _g_μν is the metrical tensor, Λ is the cosmological constant, c the speed of light, G the gravitational constant and Rμν is the Energy Impulse tensor. Now all tensors of this equation are symmetrical, that is RÃÂµv is equal to RvÃÂµ.

Therefore the solutions of the equation is not superpositionable, since the field equations of the GTR are non-linear. As opposed to the non-Euclidic 4th dimension (time) which is linear, and in which everything is travelling into one direction (i.e. no change in position in the 5th dimension - spacetime) at a constant speed. So one can't go back through time since it is non-Euclidic and the direction in spacetime cannot be changed.

(Sorry for the technobabble but this was the simplest I could go)

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Where are you getting you information Wikipedi? Do a little bit of research you are one sided. Perhaps you are not privy to what I am privy too. I am not going to do the work for ya.

----------


## psi-bot

1 fact I do know just as the L.H.C. was turned on the moon was in the wrong place in the sky, astronomers also noted this.. We already know the axis is off to make the tilt in geocentric orbit, but for the moon to be out then something had to of gone wrong, a few days later it was back where it was supposed to be in the nights sky, science noticed this and I also postulate a hypothesis that when the L.H.C. was turned on it created a massive eltromagnetic shift within the earths core now we all know the earth core consists of mainly moultern iron ore which creates the magnetic poles which in turn protects us by creating a shield around the earth to stop solar radiation/flairs.. but what I am proposing to you is that as the L.H.C. turned on and the sheer power of the opposing magnetism slowed the core down from its spin cycle, the spining of moultern iron creates equal and opposing positively chaged and negativly charged electrical forces respectively colliding but repelling each otherin rapid succession therefore creating the magnetic field and where at the poles the magnetic field is weakesk/thinnest you get the northern lights (aurora borealis) that is where the solar radiation is repelled by the field and because it is thin there you see a vast array of colours where energy particles , radiation reacts to the magnetic field in a fantastic light display of energy/ gas/radiation exploding and repelling.



As for Einstein he said to shift mass with our present knowledge was impossible and his theory of what dictated was correct with his math, but spirit, soul, thought was not impossible , thats how you can astral. but he also said light can only move in straight lines this has also been prooven wrong. I think my tag at the bottom says it all lol we really do under estimate our own power and control. :Smile:

----------


## psi-bot

Science for the general public is one thing,science for the covert above top secret black budget government sector is a whole differant ball game, take the plane the black bird and other such programs like area51. They and many others where said to be total fantasy at the time when asked because they where to top secret, now due to the fact of the freedom of information act prooves this as documents get released and credible witness accounts on people that see them or worked on them etc. tells me that we are kept in the dark on a lot of stuff as a human race..

----------


## psi-bot

And another thing they AT THE VERY LEAST by they I mean the scientists AT THE VERY LEAST EXPECT TO CREATE BLACK HOLES they admit this. Now forgive me but I dont think they are thinking of all the consequences that could occur from creating such an open door.(unless they may want a negative outcome possibly to occur or they have been told to construct this machine from an off planet influence because they cant guarantee a positive outcome 100%) as we can see there experiment had a hic up they never see that did they.after all this is an experiment. they can guess an outcome but not confirm untill they actually do the experiment and gather data,I am damn sure there is more to this story, If they make such outlandish claims as a machine messing itself up in the future to the public on a public news site they are either covering covertly a deeper story and dont know how to tell us the truth and this is the very tip of the ice burg or its diss info serving a purpose to a propaganda machine. If this is the tip of the ice burg, what dare thay not tell us.... If it is propaganda and diss info what are there ultimate aims , ideas for the people of this planet to perceave as correct idea or point of view from such a story.... I wait in eager anticipation as to how this story unfolds.... I mean from a spiritual point of view ,psychic , esoteric,religious,etc. its bringing in new energies to this plane,maybe these energies have never been felt by mankind before, let alone what may come through from another paradigm/time. we all of the esoteric working and understanding deal with energies, I would in that case find it credible that we will be sensitive to positive or negative energys that this machine may make.... I would value your points of view on this matter, please comment it would be intresting to see other peoples opinions on this matter from an esoteric point of view.

----------


## psi-bot

here is a link from the director @ cern and he is quoted . check it out.....

'Something may come through' dimensional 'doors' at LHC ? The Register

----------


## ZeldaFitz

psi-bit I could read your posts all day. Now if I could find my posts that seem to be missing, I would be ever so grateful.

----------


## psi-bot

zelda was you saying YOU could read my posts in a sorta taking the micky way lol. If you dont want me to post anymore just say and I will shut up no probs lol...or was you meaning that you enjoy my posts for real ? lol.....(text can be missleading sometimes zelda, we can grab the wrong end of the stick so to speak) what do you mean you have lost your posts?

----------


## psi-bot

:Rolleyes: nice one tolka thanx for your input  :Wink: ... still did you click the link what the cearn guy said? they expect to see hyper dimensional planes lol oh my word , to me this is the story of the century, next the new Messiah will walk through the doorway lmfao

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> zelda was you saying YOU could read my posts in a sorta taking the micky way lol. If you dont want me to post anymore just say and I will shut up no probs lol...or was you meaning that you enjoy my posts for real ? lol.....(text can be missleading sometimes zelda, we can grab the wrong end of the stick so to speak) what do you mean you have lost your posts?


No, I didn't mean that, post all you want. Yes I enjoy your posts for real. It seems the forum has eaten a few of my posts, this has happened with a few of my visitor messages also.

----------


## psi-bot

awww thanx for ya positive input its appreciated  :Big Grin:  hey maybe its the L.H.C. thats swallowed your posts in them black holes lol

----------


## psi-bot

Ok maybe even speaking about this topic is somehow through the butterfly effect altering the outcome .... This is spooky lmfao :EEK!:

----------


## Thetalpha

> Where are you getting you information Wikipedi? Do a little bit of research you are one sided. Perhaps you are not privy to what I am privy too. I am not going to do the work for ya.


In fact, no. I did get the formula from Wikipedia, but via Google image search. All the other stuff I know because coincidentally I wrote an essay on the topic of "The effect of the general theory of relativity on the string theory and the various abstract concepts contained in different dimensions according to the string theory, especially regarding Euclid's theory of space."

So, where are you getting the information from that I get mine from Wikipedia? Just because Wikipedia states a load of similar things, does not mean that I got it from there.

----------

